# 189 Visa Application Certified Documents



## therock (Feb 28, 2016)

I have received a visa invite for 189. I was wondering if providing scanned copies directly with my visa application would suffice. Elsewhere on this forum I have read that DIBP accepts colour scanned copies of documents.

However, on the DIBP website link, https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Info the following is mentioned.

"Every visa application requires various supporting documents such as birth certificates, marriage certificates, proof of identity etc. Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents.
'Certified copies' have been authorised (or stamped) as being true copies of originals, by a person or agency recognised by the law of the country in which you live. All departmental offices outside Australia have a person who can certify or witness documents. You may have to pay for this service. Police certificates are the exception. You must provide original police certificates with your application."​
So, are scanned colour copies good for Visa 189 application (occupation: developer programmer) ? I have over 100 documents, as they also include bank statements and certifying those from a notary would be a task.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

therock said:


> I have received a visa invite for 189. I was wondering if providing scanned copies directly with my visa application would suffice. Elsewhere on this forum I have read that DIBP accepts colour scanned copies of documents.
> 
> However, on the DIBP website link, https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Info the following is mentioned.
> 
> ...


Colour scan of original if in English is fine. Only for payslip, black and white scan is also fine.

If not in English, then translated, notarized and then scan and upload. 

Make sure its 300 dpi.


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Colour scan of original if in English is fine. Only for payslip, black and white scan is also fine.
> 
> If not in English, then translated, notarized and then scan and upload.
> 
> Make sure its 300 dpi.


May I know why 300 dpi ? can I provide a more clear copy like 600 dpi or more ? or it's a standard resolution that we need to follow ?

regards,


----------

